# Zebedee - the boss of everyone (he thinks)



## catbasket (Jun 29, 2009)

Zebedee and his brother Algernon came to live with us from Mount Noddy RSPCA animal center in October last year. They'd been there for a few months as nobody wanted to take the two brothers together. People are weird. Including me  They were born some time in February 2008 and we've given them the 'official' birthday of Feb 14th :001_wub:

Garden pose -








I'm a tiger! -








Lord of all he surveys -








Bird watching -








Tummy rubs. Now! -


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awww another little beauty,


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

wow beautiful eyes!


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Another gorgeous cat! Lucky you. I love the names of your cats. Again, its brilliant that you rescued them


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

So cute...lovely pics.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

What lovley pictures thanks for sharing them with us, they are two lucky cats to be with you


----------



## Riverwish (May 2, 2009)

Gorgeous


----------



## munchbunch (Dec 13, 2008)

They're lovely. It's great to get two at the same time so they've got a playmate & you know they get on


----------

